# pencil impression of a composer



## Minor Sixthist (Apr 21, 2017)

It's been a rough week. Sometimes you just gotta draw it out


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Simply fantastique.


----------



## Minor Sixthist (Apr 21, 2017)

Larkenfield said:


> Simply fantastique.


1 thanks for the compliment, 2 for the pun. :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

You might be interested in this series of drawings of composers. Minus clothes.


----------

